# Help, is this safe?



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

Being new to this I'm naturally a little nervous with this BB method of securing bands. What are people's thoughts, is this safe on this Milbro?

Thanks

QP


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

QuotidianPrepper said:


> Hi guys,
> Being new to this I'm naturally a little nervous with this BB method of securing bands. What are people's thoughts, is this safe on this Milbro?
> Thanks
> QP


looks pretty ok to me, if your worried you could tie the end of the tube to stop the bearings moving, also give it a few good pulls below you waist and not against your face,or put your pouch in a vice and walk backwards with the fork, if anything gives it will go away from you, but keep your feet well apart to stop you flying backwards


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

Greyman said:


> QuotidianPrepper said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


Thank you, Have put a thread from some paracord tie tightly on the end (doesn't show well in the pic)

Something in me is just nervous of this setup.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

QuotidianPrepper said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > QuotidianPrepper said:
> ...


have faith in yourself mate, that's a nice take on an old classic,


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,
for me it looks save!
But check regularly the tube at the attachment.
If there are signs of wear, change the tube.
Good shot, Stefan


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

the core said:


> Hi,
> for me it looks save!
> But check regularly the tube at the attachment.
> If there are signs of wear, change the tube.
> Good shot, Stefan


Thank you Stefan, will keep that in mind.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks safe to me. I would think the fork would have to break (I can't tell if it's a type of polymer or metal) for you to be in any danger.

Are those orange dub bands?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Looks safe to me. I would think the fork would have to break (I can't tell if it's a type of polymer or metal) for you to be in any danger.
> 
> Are those orange dub bands?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Fork is brass (well sold as that at least) so hopefully should be ok. Band wide they are Barnett Power Bands. No idea what they are made up of, just grabbed them from Amazon (I've lots to learn).


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh ok.

Yea I'm just getting back into the hobby myself.

Now that I know it's brass, as long as you check your bands periodically for wear you should be perfectly safe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## QuotidianPrepper (Apr 1, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Oh ok.
> 
> Yea I'm just getting back into the hobby myself.
> 
> ...


Thank you buddy


----------

